

Ask HN: What staging/digital asset management solutions do you use? - tomcardoso

I work as a graphic designer at an agency, and we produce a lot of JPGs, GIFs, microsites and flash files that need to be reviewed by clients before we can package them up and get them sent off. Currently, we use a very simple PERL-based staging site where we can upload files (including zipped versions that get extracted upon upload), but it doesn't do a very good job of managing/versioning the huge number of files we upload.<p>What solutions do you use for staging and showing proofs to clients? Any suggestions?
======
argonaut
Pixelapse and LayerVault are two startups trying to tackle version control for
images.

I haven't used either, but I've heard of them.

------
shravan
This is precisely what we work on at Pixelapse (<http://www.pixelapse.com>).
We handle the entire process from versioning your work to receiving feedback
from clients.

Happy to answer any questions you have.

------
Mankhool
Extensis Portfolio Server has both a desktop and web client. I use it daily.
Full Disclosure: I am a Digital Archivist.

------
tomcardoso
How about open source solutions? I've been looking into ResourceSpace… does
anyone know of any viable alternatives?

